# FLGAPG Schedule



## ladycop322 (Jan 17, 2016)

This is a rough draft of the schedule.  I am open to suggestions, if you have any.  There is only one room at the Woodcraft location so space is limited between demos and vendors, but if there is a will, there is a way.

I will be visiting the Woodcraft store tomorrow to get a 'feel' for the setup and available space.

So far, 35 turners will be attending!  We now have five vendors as well.

Here is the itinerary for the gathering...it is not set in stone, and if anyone wants to request anything different, I'm open to suggestions.

Saturday, February 27, 2016
0900 Doors Open
0900-1000 Show off pens/ introductions/ etc
1000-1100 Jonathan Brooks Demo (Fountain Pen Maintenance and Care)
1100-1115 Break
1115-1215 Jim Swank Demo (Casting Stamps)
1215-1330 Lunch 
1330-1400 Open Free Time
1400-1500 Michelle Ferrara Demo (Watch Parts Blanks)
1500-1700 Open Free Time Shop at Woodcraft

Sunday, February 28, 2016
0900 Doors Open
0930-1030 Jonathan Brooks Demo (Kitless Pens)
1045-1145 Jim Swank Demo (Bottle Cap Casting)
1145-1200 Open Free Time Shop at Woodcraft
1200-1315 Lunch (maybe pizza delivered)
1315-1415 Demo Jon David Jones decals and labels
1415-1600 Open Shop at Woodcraft / Close down Clean up


----------



## campzeke (Jan 17, 2016)

I looks like you have worked very hard at putting all this together. Thank you! I am looking forward to the event and getting to know many of you.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 17, 2016)

May I throw out the suggestion of a pen swap?  Have those that would like to bring a pen and do a drawing of names or other method of random selection.


----------



## mark james (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks like a nice set of demos.

And still consider if you want to have a contest to donate a pen to the IAP Collection.  NOT a requirement - It will still be there and displayed, just an option.

Just made my reservations!


----------



## ladycop322 (Jan 24, 2016)

The itinerary listed in this thread was changed earlier, however, the person who was going to demo in my place remembered he would be out of state, soooooo, the way it looks is the way it is going to take place!

If anyone would like to bring a pen to possibly be included in the IAP collection, please do so, however, you would need to give it up for good if your pen is chosen.    Mark James will be at the gathering with the IAP display for all to see.

There will also be a pen swap for those that attend. Please make sure to make a mental note to bring one!

For all the creators of blanks, please bring a blank of your choice, (one you have made), for a BITH!  Blank In The Hat...  this will be fun as you never know what you will get!  

Most of us will arrive on Friday evening.  If you want to get together, I will be announcing a place in a couple of weeks where we all can meet.

I can't wait to see all of you there.  So many familiar names from this forum...and I cannot wait to meet each of you!

Michelle


----------



## pianomanpj (Feb 1, 2016)

Can't wait! I can finally say that I'm leaving for Florida this month! :biggrin: I'm so ready for this gathering... and trying some authentic Cuban cuisine.


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 11, 2016)

*FLGAPG UPDATE*

So, 16 more days and we will all be occupying one BIG room together! I cannot wait! I'm going to try to make it as FUN as possible!! REMEMBER to bring a pen along for the pen swap!

Just FYI, I cannot locate a projector for all of you to be able to see the demos, so be patient as the demonstrators explain their methods.

I will have bottled water for all and hopefully we can use the popcorn machine that Woodcraft displays.

Please PM me if you have any ideas or requests and I will do my best to oblige.

Thanks and have a blessed day!


----------



## pianomanpj (Feb 11, 2016)

I get to fly outta here in two weeks. Looking forward to some warm weather! :biggrin:


----------



## campzeke (Feb 11, 2016)

Looking forward to a great weekend and getting to meet and greet everyone! There is a Family Dollar store in the same parking lot as Woodcraft where we can buy drinks, chips, snacks, etc. if anyone wants to. Plenty of restaurants in the area as well. See you there!


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 11, 2016)

For those of you who are arriving on Friday, I would like to get a headcount and maybe we all meet for dinner??  Early get-together?  Please PM me here and next week I will name the place and time 

Michelle


----------



## pianomanpj (Feb 11, 2016)

ladycop322 said:


> For those of you who are arriving on Friday, I would like to get a headcount and maybe we all meet for dinner??  Early get-together?  Please PM me here and next week I will name the place and time
> 
> Michelle



I think Jonathon and I will be arriving on Friday, just not sure of the time. I'm definitely game for any dining experience, but I certainly would like to try the favorite local flavors. And of course I'd like to try some authentic Cuban cuisine - don't get much of that in Maine!


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 11, 2016)

Also, in addition to my comment above about an early get-together on Friday evening, I'd like to announce JON DAVID JONES will be donating lunch on Saturday during the gathering.  We will be ordering pizza delivery for all!  

Thank you JON!


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 15, 2016)

*UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!*

12 days to go, but who's counting? LOL. I'm so excited! I will be calling Columbia Restaurant to make reservations for Friday night for those of you that wish to join the members arriving on Friday evening. 

Here is the information on the restaurant. Wonderful food, reasonably priced and on the gulf! They have a beautiful deck where we can eat, drink, and enjoy the time with others and the view! 

Please PM me your RSVP and number in your party. You have until Monday, 2/22/2016, to RSVP. Thanks to all!

Did I say 12 more days?

Columbia Restaurant
1241 Gulf Blvd, Clearwater, FL 33767
http://www.columbiarestaurant.com/Menus-By-Locat…/…/Sand-Key


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 15, 2016)

*Try this link*

The link to Columbia Restaurant is not correct....try this one!

Columbia Restaurant


----------



## pianomanpj (Feb 15, 2016)

About what time were you planning on going to dinner?



ladycop322 said:


> 12 days to go, but who's counting? LOL. I'm so excited! I will be calling Columbia Restaurant to make reservations for Friday night for those of you that wish to join the members arriving on Friday evening.
> 
> Here is the information on the restaurant. Wonderful food, reasonably priced and on the gulf! They have a beautiful deck where we can eat, drink, and enjoy the time with others and the view!
> 
> ...


----------



## suefox51 (Feb 15, 2016)

That menu has me drooling!

Sue


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm going to make the reservation for 7:30pm and Sue, yes, it is sooooo good.  They are known for their 1905 salad!

Michelle


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 15, 2016)

Eugene Soto will also be a vendor at the gathering! His blanks are awesome!!!  Thank you Eugene!!!


----------



## larryc (Feb 15, 2016)

We'll come hungry! Two for dinner please!


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 15, 2016)

ladycop322 said:


> Eugene Soto will also be a vendor at the gathering! His blanks are awesome!!!  Thank you Eugene!!!



Wow! Wish I could be there!


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 20, 2016)

Charlie, so do I


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 20, 2016)

*I'm getting anxious!*

So, a week from now, there will be about 35-40 penturners in one room, watching demonstrations, buying items from vendors, shopping in the Woodcraft Store, making new friends, winning door prizes, eating pizza (compliments of Jon David Jones), etc. 

I can't wait to meet each one of you!  I can't sit still!

AAGGGGHHHHH!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 20, 2016)

Michelle, I have all the merchandise packed and will be shipped out on Monday, wish I could be there but Jon will be a great stand-in for Dee and I.


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 20, 2016)

Roy,

I will miss meeting you and Dee.  Maybe the next one?  I will advise when it arrives. 

And yes, Jon will be great!


----------



## papaturner (Feb 20, 2016)

I have my PITH pen ready just in case.
Leaving Thursday afternoon to divide the drive up a bit.:biggrin:


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 21, 2016)

Perry, Safe travels!

Michelle


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 21, 2016)

Reservations being made tomorrow for Columbia Restaurant.  Please advise if you are joining those of us who have already RSVP'd.  Just PM me...or you can advise on this thread.

So far, eleven will be attending dinner.


Michelle


----------



## pianomanpj (Feb 21, 2016)

ladycop322 said:


> Reservations being made tomorrow for Columbia Restaurant.  Please advise if you are joining those of us who have already RSVP'd.  Just PM me...or you can advise on this thread.
> 
> So far, eleven will be attending dinner.
> 
> ...



I've looked over their menu several times... I may have to go back on Saturday just to try other things! :biggrin:


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 23, 2016)

Roger, I'm in!  lol


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Dinner Time Change*

Dinner at Columbia is at 8:30 friday night not 7:30 they could not fit it in....pls advise if you will still be attending..thank you!


----------



## Whitehat1994 (Feb 23, 2016)

hope to find something like this in Texas!


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 23, 2016)

Our team has been put on call this weekend and informed we need to be in town and available.
Which means I won't be able to attend.
I was looking forward to meeting new friends.


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 23, 2016)

Whitehat1994 said:


> hope to find something like this in Texas!


 
Have you heard about the SWAT (Southwest Assoc of Turners) that meet just up the road from you in Waco?  It is held during August at the Waco Convention Center.
Although it is a Symposium for Woodturners they have several demos for pen turning.  There are also several vendors "willing" to take your money for pen supplies - blanks, wood, kits, and other turning accessories. :biggrin:

Any questions let me know.  Attending is a goal I have every year.
Gordon


----------



## suefox51 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Pen Blanks for the asking*

I will be bringing 4 boxes of pen blanks that I am not going to use - they will be available for the asking!
I am also bring a slab of Japanese Elm - turns out I'm allergic to it - I paid $30.00 for it - will let it go for $20.00. It is a real beauty!

Looking forward to meeting all.

Sue


----------



## walshjp17 (Feb 25, 2016)

flyitfast said:


> Whitehat1994 said:
> 
> 
> > hope to find something like this in Texas!
> ...



And if I am not mistaken, Don Ward (its_virgil here on IAP) is (or at least was) one of the organizers of SWAT.  If a pen guy is working on it, you can be sure there will be pen stuff talked about.:wink:


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Set UP*

For those vendors and demonstrators, please arrive at Woodcraft on Saturday morning at 0800 to set up your tables. The only demonstrator that should be present at 0800 is Jonathon Brooks who is demo'ing at 1000 hours. Jonathon Brooks if you can get set up when it begins at 0900, then you don't need to show at 0800.

I will try to post the names of the attendees that have pre-registered later today.  No promises, I am very busy catching the bad guys and once I get home, I have a car to pack for the event.  I will do my best 

Woodcraft Clearwater Address:
2864 Roosevelt Blvd.
Clearwater, FL  33760
(Behind the Family Dollar)
727-532-6888


----------



## Whitehat1994 (Feb 25, 2016)

flyitfast said:


> Whitehat1994 said:
> 
> 
> > hope to find something like this in Texas!
> ...



I do believe I ran across SWAT a couple of years ago when I got addicted to turning pens. I had forgotten about it.
 There is Rick from Belton who attempts to get pen turners together at his house in Belton. He tried Woodcraft as a host this year but they have classes on weekends so there is no meeting place available with them.

I'll have to look into that SWAT. 

I think I ran across a turning group that meets somewhere in Waco Tx.


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 25, 2016)

Sue I will take the Japanese Elm....


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 25, 2016)

Whitehat1994 said:


> flyitfast said:
> 
> 
> > Whitehat1994 said:
> ...


 
Hi Richard,
The dates for SWAT this year are Aug 26-28.  I believe the online registration opens Mar 15.  This year is the 25th anniversary of the Symposium so they are expecting a larger than normal attendance.  Last year there were about 900 attendees.  I hear they have some really good demonstrators this year.

With several pen turners in your area (Belton, Temple, Waco) maybe you all would like to create an IAP Chapter or maybe just meet more frequently under the present Central Texas Chapter?  I have tried to visit when Rick held his get togethers, but have had something conflicting.  I'd still like to visit other pen turning meetings in the future.  I am a member of the Alamo Penturners Chapter here in San Antonio.

Good luck and hope to see you at SWAT.
Gordon


----------



## mark james (Feb 25, 2016)

*Maybe USPS Will Hire Me!!!*

Whew!  1/2 way there...  Through Rain, sleet, snow, inexperienced drivers...  The IAP Collection is safely in Columbia, SC after a 10 hr slug.

No issues, I left early, drove safely, and after moonlighting as a snowplow truck driver for 15 years am slowly munching on a Subway - and looking forward to some "Columbian" fare with some conversation and Herradura .

Oh, I have 8 IAP T-Shirts - for the door prizes, compliments from Jeff.  And a PITH fresh off the lathe this AM


----------



## DaddyO (Feb 25, 2016)

Sounds like a great event! Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## roddesigner (Feb 26, 2016)

For anyone interested I am bring down 2 tents for shows
1- EZup  selling for $40.00
1-CraftHut selling that for $150- Crafthut is currently being sold by Flourish all arts are still available


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 26, 2016)

From one PG to another hope you have a great event!!!!!!


----------



## mark james (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm at the Magnunsen: 21252 US Highway 19N.

If anyone going to dinner tonight wants to car pool, PM me your hotel by 7:30 and I'll pick you up.  

I'll also volunteer to be a Des. Driver!!!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 26, 2016)

Hope you all have a great time! Takes pictures!


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 27, 2016)

*Day 1*

What a wonderful day!  We had so much fun at Day 1 of the gathering. Thank you to Jonathon Brooks for teaching me about fountain pen care and maintenance as well as Jim Swank and casting postage stamps! I learned a lot.  I appreciate the audience participation while I was teaching watch parts blanks! Glad you all were so focused on learning my technique! The door prizes were a big hit (thanks to all who donated) and I thought the Pen Swap was awesome!  Mark James thank you for the information and history about the IAP Collection too!

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## campzeke (Feb 27, 2016)

A big THANK YOU to Michelle for all your hard work organizing this wonderful gathering for us.


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 27, 2016)

Glad to hear it went well today! 
When you have time, we would like to see some pics!


----------



## mark james (Feb 27, 2016)

A very great day!  Congrats to the FLGAPG planners - A great start to hopefully a third regular annual meeting.

For me... today was especially nice to put faces to names.

AND...  I was surprised and thrilled to receive/accept 2 more pens for the IAP Collection from another of the original contacts!!!!!!!!!!!! (I'm slowly rounding the troops).   I'll make a formal thread when I get home and take proper pictures.  *Hint - He is not from Florida, and it's his offseason...*

AND... I ended up in a pen swap with Jonothan Brooks !  :bananen_smilies051:

Folks; these regional meetings are way cool. :good::good::good:


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 27, 2016)

mark james said:


> A very great day!  Congrats to the FLGAPG planners - A great start to hopefully a third regular annual meeting.
> 
> For me... today was especially nice to put faces to names.
> 
> ...




We look forward to the pictures for us on the other side of the country... don't forget the names to go with them 

Thanks Mark


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 29, 2016)

The pics will be on a different thread but you will know when you see them!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Feb 29, 2016)

Sounds like it was a great event.  Job well done, wish I lived closer.


----------



## suefox51 (Feb 29, 2016)

This was a super get together - loved meeting everyone - pen swap was great fun, thanks to Jon for the food - Michelle - what can I say - you ROCK!

Sue


----------



## papaturner (Feb 29, 2016)

It was a great pen gathering. Michelle you did an outstanding job!
Met some great people and I`m already looking forward to the next gathering. 
BTW I`m ready for the MPG now.:biggrin:


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 29, 2016)

It means so much to me that each of you left with more knowledge, a few door prizes, full tummies, and smiles on your faces!

I'm not sure how to post pics on here so if I can email to someone who can, please let me know.  

A huge thank you to my demonstrators:

Jonathon Brooks - Fountain Pen Maintenance and Kitless

Jon David Jones -  Decals and Labels

Jim Swank - Postage Stamps and Bottlecaps

Thank you to Woodcraft for the use of their facility.  We could not have had such a successful event without you!

To the Vendors:

Jonathon Brooks - Blanks
Classic Nib - need I say more?  xoxoxoxo
Mike Allen - Blanks
Eugene Soto - Blanks Worthless Wood, etc.
Jim Swank - Bottle cap blanks and Stamp blanks
Larry C. - Light up ID tags and pouches

Thank you to all who donated door prizes!  Wow!!! is all I can say, lol.  We had so much to give away, I think everyone took _*at least*_ one prize home!  I can't thank you all enough for your generosity!  Thank you to TonyL (although he couldn't make it) for acquiring all the door prizes.  I want to name all of you but fear I might forget one and upset somebody, so I will say thank you to ALL of you and leave it at that!

Jon David Jones, I could not have done this without you!  You were definitely my backbone throughout all of this!  Thank you for donating lunch.  We ate well and didn't need to leave the building!  You are a special person, stay that way!

Last but not least, I would like to thank ALL who attended.  This event would not have been as successful if you all didn't take the time and money to come and make new friends, learn a little more, and win prizes 

Believe it or not, I am now planning a much bigger and better FLGAPG for 2017!  We will have hands on for those who would like to attend.  Workshops!  Yes, you will leave with something you make!  Woot Woot!  More demos, more vendors!  I am so excited and it's a year away!  Here we go again!


----------



## ladycop322 (Feb 29, 2016)

Mark James - I forgot to add you above...thank you so much for bringing the IAP Collection of Pens to the FLGAPG!  I enjoyed looking at the collection of talent you carry around <3

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 1, 2016)

ladycop322 said:


> Mark James - I forgot to add you above...thank you so much for bringing the IAP Collection of Pens to the FLGAPG!  I enjoyed looking at the collection of talent you carry around <3
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!



 Great event to attend. Michelle did an excellent job!  The demonstrators, vendors, and giveaways were fantastic. I cannot wait to attend next year. 

Mark


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 1, 2016)

Dee and I wish we could have been there, but Jon did an outstanding job filling in for us as Vendors. Michelle from all I have heard back from, you are to be congratulated on all fronts, everyone has said you were just outstanding in getting this off the ground as if it's been done for years. Maybe next year.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 1, 2016)

Wish I could have been there. Looks like you've started a nice tradition. Knowing how stressful it can be, seems as though you did a great job.


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 1, 2016)

I feel AWFUL!  I forgot to thank Paul Hirt for designing and adding pertinent information to the FLGAPG website....

THANK YOU PAUL....THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 3, 2016)

Well I finally made it home late last night from the FLGAPG - yes, the airline screwed me on the return trip home, too...

I would like to to thank Michelle for such an incredible job she did in putting the FLGAPG together; it was an absolute blast! I got to meet many members whom I only knew as screen names and avatars, got my dirty little mitts on the pens in the IAP collection, and learned LOTS from all the demonstrations.

I'd also like to thank all the vendors for so graciously taking my money, and lots of it. :wink:

And I would be remiss if I didn't give a shout-out to my buddy, Jonathon Brooks. We had a fun, yet sometimes crazy, long weekend. And I wouldn't have traded it for the world. I am truly blessed.

I am VERY excited about the FLGAPG for next year. I just know Michelle will knock this out of the park! :biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 3, 2016)

pianomanpj said:


> Well I finally made it home late last night from the FLGAPG - yes, the airline screwed me on the return trip home, too...
> 
> I would like to to thank Michelle for such an incredible job she did in putting the FLGAPG together; it was an absolute blast! I got to meet many members whom I only knew as screen names and avatars, got my dirty little mitts on the pens in the IAP collection, and learned LOTS from all the demonstrations.
> 
> ...


 
LOL....That will NEVER get old! If only everyone knew the story behind that. :angel::devil:

The FLGAPG was a great success and I can only imagine it getting better. It was great meeting new faces here from IAP. Also seeing those that I've met at previous events. Can't wait for next year!


----------



## campzeke (Mar 3, 2016)

I posted this is another FLGAPG thread but here it is again with a couple of additions.

Vendors, Attendees and other meeting info.


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks Rick!


----------

